# 9 days in Sydney, next week!



## jellson (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello again,

A friend and I will be in Sydney from Saturday, July 8, to July 16, Sunday. Since it's such a short trip, we plan to concentrate on Sydney and another Australian city -- any suggestions for the 'other city'?

We don't have a fix itinerary yet, but we know that we will be skiing (probably in Mount Selwyn, as it is the cheapest) and then we will do some water sports in the North (maybe Northern Queensland or Gold Coast, we still have to book the domestic flight!)

It will be our first time in Oz and we're really excited. So please feel free to throw in ideas. 

Many thanks in advance,
Jen


----------



## chubby (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi 

There are three carriers for flights in Australia to get there prices an times look up Qantas , Virginblue, Jetstar just put( com.au ) after each jetstar you must be there and booked in at least 1 hour before your flight or you will not get on 
A city after Sydney if you want sun shine go north this time of year just south of Brisbane is the Gold Coast it is high rise on the coast with good beachs or you could go to Cairns and go to the barrier reef  there is not much of a beach in that area if you go to Port Douglas there is a beach there but no  surf like the Gold Coast as the waves break on the reef and it is more sheltered there.


----------



## jellson (Jul 4, 2006)

This is great, thanks a lot Chubby! Skiing and surfing in one week, in the same country! How wonderful is that?!?!


----------

